# Yacht Charter



## jonbone (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Guys

Im looking for some advice on chartering a yacht for the day for my company....any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jonbone said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im looking for some advice on chartering a yacht for the day for my company....any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


try asking at the Royal Yacht Club on HK island.

www.rhkyc.org.hk/‎


----------

